# Recommendations for a 2.6 gallon tank



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey! I have a 2.6 gallon tank with one betta. Right now I've got two artificial plants, but I'd like to add some real! I would like one or two to be grounded and another to float at the top.

What do you recommend? I am new at this, so please suggest easy ones!
Thanks!!!


----------



## shadowazure (May 2, 2013)

Salvinia, Water Lettuce, Amazon Frogbit and Duckweed are true floating plants, but you can also float Anacharis, Water Wisteria, Water Sprite and Hornwort. There are other plants you can float but these are the ones off the top of my head. As for rooted in the substrate you could go with Hygrophila Polysperma/Dwarf Hygro, Crypt and Vallisneria. You could probably put a small Anubias and/or Java Fern in the substrate just plant the roots not the Rhizome.
Some of these plants might grow to tall for your tank though.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

A micro sword would also be a good choice or maybe even some dwarf sag or moss


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't forget a light that can actually grow plants! If yours won't, a desk lamp with a CFL can work just fine. About 13 watts and 6500k works for me.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's the new set up! Petsmart didn't have any frogbit, so I'll have to get that elsewhere. However, I got two Anubius Nana plants and a marimo moss ball! I think Oliver is happy 

Thanks for your help! Let me know if you see anything wrong with the set up or have any suggestions.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice! I can't see from that picture, buy just make sure you don't bury the rhizome on the anubias.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I have them at least partially buried.. how else could I get them to stay down?


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

You Have to tie them to something. Eventually, their roots may grow around what they are tied to. Rocks, driftwood, the log you have in there, anything. You can use fishing line or thread. I usually use cotton poly thread that is the same color as what you are tying it to.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

hmm I don't have any string or fishing line lying around; plus, I really like their placement. I may just leave them there and see how they fair. What signs should I look for that the plant isn't "happy?"


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

The rhizome will rot, leaves will yellow.


----------

